# Is it the best time of your life, or does growing older suck?



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2008)

Brian's birthday thread has brought up another great Summer Post Whoring Topic!
Does life get better or worse as you age?
Flawed poll for fun!

My husband is 51 



andyzee said:


> I'm 51, let me tell you, it's all downhill from here.


 



andyzee said:


> Life's gonna suck when you grow up,
> when you grow up, when you grow up
> Life's gonna suck when you grow up,
> it sucks pretty bad right now
> ...


I'd like to counter your little ditty with a lovely cometary by Andy Rooney!


'Why Older Chicks Rule,' by Andy Rooney from CBS "60 Minutes."

This is for all you girls 40 years and over.... and for
those who are turning 40, and for those who are scared of moving into
their 50's...AND 60's..and for guys who are scared of girls over 40!!!!

Andy says:
As I grow in age, I value women who are over 40 most of all.
Here are just a few reasons why:
A woman over 40 will never wake you in the middle of the
night to ask, "What are you thinking?" She doesn't care what you
think.
If a woman over 40 doesn't want to watch the game, she
doesn't sit around whining about it. She does something she wants to do.
And, it's usually something more interesting.
A woman over 40 knows herself well enough to be assured in
who she is, what she is, what she wants and from whom. Few women past
the age of 40 give a hoot what you might think about her or what
she's doing.
Women over 40 are dignified. They seldom have a screaming match with you at the opera or in the middle of an expensive restaurant. Of course, if you deserve it, they won't hesitate to shoot you, if they think they can get away with it.
Older women are generous with praise, often undeserved. They
know what it's like to be unappreciated.
Women get psychic as they age. You never have to confess
your sins to a woman over 40. They always know.
Once you get past a wrinkle or two, a woman over 40 is far sexier
than her younger counterpart.
Older women are forthright and honest. They'll tell you
right off if you are a jerk, if you are acting like one! You don't ever
have to wonder where you stand with her.


Yes, we praise women over 40 for a multitude of reasons.

Unfortunately, it's not reciprocal. For every stunning,
smart, well-coiffed hot woman of 40+, there is a bald, paunchy
relic in yellow pants making a fool of himself with some 22-year-old
waitress.


Ladies, I apologize.
For all those men who say, "Why buy the cow when you can get
the milk for free", here's an update for you. Now 80% of women
are against marriage....................... why?

Because women realize it's not worth
buying an entire pig, just to get a little sausage!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> For all those men who say, "Why buy the cow when you can get
> the milk for free", here's an update for you. Now 80% of women
> are against marriage....................... why?
> 
> ...



:lol:  Great line! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

BTW, I didn't vote in this poll because I'm not an old fart yet...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW, I didn't vote in this poll because I'm not an old fart yet...



agreed, get back to me when I join the ranks of 40+

:lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  Great line! :lol:


Agreed! 

I'm not "old" yet (in spite of my similar post on Ski Diva this past winter ) but I do feel that as you get older, it does get better.  You mature, you learn what's important and what isn't, and you (generally) are more accepting.  All good qualities.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2008)

My dad used to say, "Women get beautiful after 40"
I finally understood that after I turned 40.  I know my confidence level is higher
Confidence(not arrogance or conceit) = Beauty
Severine, you're well on your way to that extraordinary beauty, once a bud, soon to be in full bloom!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2008)

Edit, sometimes I need to stop myself :lol:

Was going to comment on "little sausage"?
Is that an age thing?


----------



## noski (Jun 12, 2008)

Being more than halfway through my 40s I can say life is wonderful. Kids are grown and either gone or self-sufficient. I now do things that are for me and not centered around them. I have made important life decisions in my 40's about my marriage that I didn't have the guts to make when younger.  I am now married to someone I look forward to being with the rest of my life. It's a good time in my life.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess this thread is aimed at the (much) older crew?  I didn't have an option in the poll I could vote for, so I didn't.

I'm 33.

I like this age....Full of challenges (making marriage work well; about to welcome 2nd kid; career).  And my friends still seem young (in looks and at heart), so, no, no complaints.

But, I could use more skiing.

And more sleep.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Would it be wrong of me to add a new poll option: "I'm feeling great because I'm young, not old"?? :-?


:lol:


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 12, 2008)

I voted for the sux part.  However it could also be looked at as being pretty good.  To put in perspective I had the time of my life as a skied full time for the first 8 years out of college and as I am now 48 it is darn neer imposible to get into shape and the economy is killing my business. but now the good part.  

1.  2 great kids 13 & 11
2.  they both have my skiing addiction much to my wife's dismay.
3.  My 13 yo son is good enough to play on my adult volleyball team with me
4.  i spent last night at our local (private) Motocross track with both my kids
5. 4 more years untill the house is paid for


----------



## Philpug (Jun 12, 2008)

Gimme a woman who knows how to use what she's got.

I don't feel (or act) my age, I am still 14 at Hart.

My in laws are my insperation. They started skiing in their mid 40's now they ski their age, 65/day a year and my father in law still hang glides.


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

Life is pretty good.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Best time of my life after I turned 50 ..


 
Damn! You life must have sucked.:lol:


----------



## marcski (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be 41 at the end of the summer.  My life rocks! 

I am in far better shape now at 40 than I was at 30.  I have 2 gorgeous little girls...(one of whom happens to be my favorite ski bunny/partner already!...., the little one just turned 2 and I'll wait one more year for her). My wife is beautiful, smart and successful.  I could use a little more business (and hence money) but who can't these days? 

I ride a bike probably around 250 days/year. My skiing gets better year after year.  

At least for me, life gets better with age.. My life is very full, I love being a father and husband.  One's view on life and the world definitely takes shape and adds definition as you age and mature.  Seeing one's parent(s) die adds to one's sense of maturity as does seeing your children being born and grow up into little people.  

Life is good!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 12, 2008)

I suppose it sucks a little if you have kids late in life. Divorce will do that. The most nagging aspect is the inverse ratio of waiting for your kids to get a little older so you can get them into skiing, while watching your physical abilities decline each season. I'm still a kid in my mind, but all my friends are adults.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 12, 2008)

None of the above ....... had a great time back then as I do now, its just different.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

Right now I can't complain, although I'm still a "youngin" at 36.  I'll let you know in 10 years or so


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2008)

One good thing for men getting older is their balls hang lower..that's good right???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One good thing for men getting older is their balls hang lower..that's good right???




As long as the firehose still comes to life when called upon!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One good thing for men getting older is their balls hang lower..that's good right???



for what? washing them in a toilet?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> for what? washing them in a toilet?



:lol:  Hey don't knock it until you've tried it...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 12, 2008)

In my defense, what I said in the previous thread was half joking. Life has been good for me and continues to be good, I like it. Biggest difference, I don't have as much time for things as I used to and as a result, I'm not in as good of shape as I used to be. So, I adjust and find other ways to enjoy life, no complaints here. I chose the option of others looking older, damn, sometime I have trouble believing that some old fart is younger than me! :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  Hey don't knock it until you've tried it...



True Story

At the hotel I worked at in Burlington, VT, none of my female servers would use the employee bathrooms as was the policy; they used the guest bathrooms in the lobby instead.  I personally didn't care, but the GM would get pissed about it.  The reason they wouldn't use the employee bathrooms?  The Somalian house keepers would not only wash their feet in the toilets, but also their crotches with the door to the stalls wide open.  

Once the GM heard this, he backed off :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> True Story
> 
> At the hotel I worked at in Burlington, VT, none of my female servers would use the employee bathrooms as was the policy; they used the guest bathrooms in the lobby instead.  I personally didn't care, but the GM would get pissed about it.  The reason they wouldn't use the employee bathrooms?  The Somalian house keepers would not only wash their feet in the toilets, but also their crotches with the door to the stalls wide open.
> 
> Once the GM heard this, he backed off :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


>



The feet part is a bigger deal than you think.  I recall hearing people go ballistic at Kansas City airport after they used tax payer money to put in foot washing basins in the bathrooms.  They did this because the Muslim taxi drivers would run in and wash their feet in the toilets or sinks.  Apparently they are supposed to wash their feet five times a day.


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The feet part is a bigger deal than you think.  I recall hearing people go ballistic at Kansas City airport after they used tax payer money to put in foot washing basins in the bathrooms.  They did this because the Muslim taxi drivers would run in and wash their feet in the toilets or sinks.  Apparently they are supposed to wash their feet five times a day.


I'd be more concerned about them washing their crotches in the toilets with the stall doors open.


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If you only knew .. if I told you my life's story you would be crying in your beer at the end of it   ..others have had it worst I'm sure .. at least that's what I keep telling myself..


Can't change the past, only the future.  Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What?? Where do you come up with this stuff?



I didn't invent gravity...do you know any 70 year old women with perky boobs?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm pretty ambivalent about the question. There's things I miss about being younger and there's a lot to enjoy as I get older as long as I'm relatively healthy. The one truism is that time flies as you get older. Summers seem to last forever as a kid. Hell, were almost halfway thru 2008 and in a blink of an eye we'll be antcipating snow events and gettin all giddy about another ski/board season.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Would it be wrong of me to add a new poll option: "I'm feeling great because I'm young, not old"?? :-?
> 
> 
> :lol:


Please do!
Add away!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Please do!
> Add away!



Cool, now there's an option that I can vote for.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2008)

Life is VERY good  . On the, clock i'm 65 ---but hey its ONLY a number . I feel great, am trim ,  athletic and healthy and actively engaged in  several  things but still stay connected intellectually by way of active community volunteeerism 

BUT I FOCUS on WHAT I CAN DO -- not what i can't do.
I eliminated ALL stress i my life -- when i retired and reduced contact with any of life's Negative Nuts


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> for what? washing them in a toilet?



I was sitting in a public bathroom stall once and a guy standing in the stall next to me, taking a piss goes "Man, this water is cold . . . and DEEP!"


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, and for the record . . . I'm 28 . . . feeling good cause I'm young.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm 51 and I'll defer to some Lennon/McCartney lyrics for my response.....

Getting Better

It's getting better all the time

I used to get mad at my school (No I can't complain)
The teachers who taught me weren't cool (No I can't complain)
You're holding me down (Oh), turning me round (Oh)
Filling me up with your rules (Foolish rules)

I've got to admit it's getting better (Better)
A little better all the time (It can't get more worse)
I have to admit it's getting better (Better)
It's getting better since you've been mine

Me used to be angry young man
Me hiding me head in the sand
You gave me the word, I finally heard
I'm doing the best that I can

I've got to admit it's getting better (Better)
A little better all the time (It can't get more worse)
I have to admit it's getting better (Better)
It's getting better since you've been mine
Getting so much better all the time
It's getting better all the time
Better, better, better
It's getting better all the time
Better, better, better

I used to be cruel to my woman
I beat her and kept her apart from the things that she loved
Man I was mean but I'm changing my scene
And I'm doing the best that I can (Ooh)

I admit it's getting better (Better)
A little better all the time (It can't get more worse)
Yes I admit it's getting better (Better)
It's getting better since you've been mine
Getting so much better all the time
It's getting better all the time
Better, better, better
It's getting better all the time
Better, better, better
Getting so much better all the time


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Life is VERY good  . On the, clock i'm 65 ---but hey its ONLY a number . I feel great, am trim ,  athletic and healthy and actively engaged in  several  things but still stay connected intellectually by way of active community volunteeerism
> 
> BUT I FOCUS on WHAT I CAN DO -- not what i can't do.
> I eliminated ALL stress i my life -- when i retired and reduced contact with any of life's Negative Nuts


That's the attitude I like to see and exactly what I am striving for as time goes by. I don't really look or act my age (29-I know, not really old) and am in no hurry to act that age... whatever it is. Everyone is different and has their own character... if I get too serious now I'll end up an old cranky man like the old man  
There are folks almost twice my age running insane distances... that only gives me hope that this is just the beginning. I'm gonna keep at it for as long as I can, and like WD said:

"BUT I FOCUS on WHAT I CAN DO -- not what i can't do." 

I think that is very important to remember. There is always something you could be doing, no use in being frustrated that you can't do something you used to be able to do - there are things I am doing now that I never thought possible when I was in HS. Age is a fun statistic to look at, but that's it - if the mind is young, the body will follow - I say this from seeing friends in their 60s+ kicking my ass.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't invent gravity...do you know any 70 year old women with perky boobs?



Not non surgically enhanced ones  

And Raquel Welch, who is almost 70, look pretty darned goof if you ask me in this pic from this year's grammy awards!







A serious "double cougar" IMHO


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

severine said:


> I'd be more concerned about them washing their crotches in the toilets with the stall doors open.



You should hear some of the stories that one of the assistants who used to work for me told about what she saw going on in the dressing room of the strip club she worked in as a bartender pre-career change. Those stories were nasty


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> I voted for the sux part.  However it could also be looked at as being pretty good.  To put in perspective I had the time of my life as a skied full time for the first 8 years out of college and as I am now 48 it is darn neer imposible to get into shape and the economy is killing my business. but now the good part.
> 
> 1.  2 great kids 13 & 11
> 2.  they both have my skiing addiction much to my wife's dismay.
> ...


My husband is 51.  He's an AMA A card holder for Enduro's and still kicks butt when he races.
We run races at our local Motocross Club.
www.cadillacmc.com



I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Gimme a woman who knows how to use what she's got.
> 
> I don't feel (or act) my age, I am still 14 at Hart.
> 
> My in laws are my insperation. They started skiing in their mid 40's now they ski their age, 65/day a year and my father in law still hang glides.


I wanna be them when I retire!!!



bvibert said:


> Cool, now there's an option that I can vote for.


Um, you shoulda made it,* I'm not old like Trekchick!*:lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 12, 2008)

My wife and I are reasonably secure financially now.
My dick doesn’t do all my thinking for me anymore.
Years have brought wisdom.
My ski life is great.

Good things all, but I’d have to say that getting old sucks. At 54 I’m fit and active, but for how much longer?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Um, you shoulda made it,* I'm not old like Trekchick!*:lol:



Okay, you asked for it...


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> There is a scientific explanation for what you describe ..when you was young your brain was in the learning mode so it was laying down more tracks of memory to record as much as possible for future reference everything you were experiencing. That is why some childhood memories are clearer to you than what you did last week on a certain day. They discovered that the more memory tracks are being laid down by the brain the slower time seems to be to the individual .. that's why some people swear that everything was in slow motion during a accident situation and can remember vivid details about it.



Interesting. I always heard it explained much more simply. When a year is only 1/5 or 1/10 of your life, it seems longer. When it's 1/30, 1/40, 1/50th, it seems shorter.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 12, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> That's the attitude I like to see and exactly what I am striving for as time goes by. I don't really look or act my age (29-I know, not really old) and am in no hurry to act that age... whatever it is.




Heh, I thought you were 24 or 25 so I guess your strategy is working.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 13, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> They started skiing in their mid 40's now they ski their age, 65/day a year and my father in law still hang glides.



They are an inspiration to everyone who meets them.  He was soaring high on Wednesday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Life is VERY good  . On the, clock i'm 65 ---but hey its ONLY a number . I feel great, am trim ,  athletic and healthy and actively engaged in  several  things but still stay connected intellectually by way of active community volunteeerism
> 
> BUT I FOCUS on WHAT I CAN DO -- not what i can't do.
> I eliminated ALL stress i my life -- when i retired and reduced contact with any of life's Negative Nuts



Wow you sound like one of the dudes on the Viagra/Cialis commericial..:smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

NO NEED FOR VIAGRA --  Still natural and able    see what  positive motivation and exercise can do for ya !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> NO NEED FOR VIAGRA --  Still natural and able    see what  positive motivation and exercise can do for ya !



Nothing hotter than two 65 year olds going at it..,:smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

YO steeze meister  -- its only a number-------------- remember . Attitude is Everything  LMAO


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 13, 2008)

What does it mean when you're told that you're smack dab in the "Cougar Years"?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What does it mean when you're told that you're smack dab in the "Cougar Years"?



It means you would look great stuffed and mounted


----------



## Philpug (Jun 14, 2008)

YardSaleDad said:


> They are an inspiration to everyone who meets them.  He was soaring high on Wednesday.



We are very proud of him and know he will never grow up. Go Cavemen!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> For a second.. I thought you was talking about GSS ..




You are still my biggest groupie..do you want a signed lifesized poster??


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What does it mean when you're told that you're smack dab in the "Cougar Years"?



Straight from the urban dictionary! 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cougar


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2008)

Each successive year of my life has been better than the last.  I aim to keep it that way.  Right up and through the time I'm old enough to reap the benefits of senility, including cute nurse ass pinching and crapping in my pants.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm going to be 30 this winter and frankly I can't wait.  Birthdays have always meant presents and parties to me not years, wrinkles and sagging.  I would say that I look and act my age and I'm totally fine with that.  What's the point of fighting it... it won't stop.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

I still get carded on a weekly basis and I turn 29 in a little more than a month...it helps that I act like I'm 15..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I still get carded on a weekly basis and I turn 29 in a little more than a month...it helps that I act like I'm 15..



I think that it's a universal compliment if you get carded once you pass 25.  I knwo my wife feels that way!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I think that it's a universal compliment if you get carded once you pass 25.  I knwo my wife feels that way!



Hell yeah..if I get carded by a bartender or server...I'm always like," Wow you're getting a good tip"..I like the fact that I can still date college girls even though I graduated 7 years ago..I've even been asked what my major is at a college bar...lol


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I think that it's a universal compliment if you get carded once you pass 25.  I knwo my wife feels that way!


True Story:
One day I delivered some fittings to a job site for my husband, and the engineer on the job yelled to my husband.........."your daughter is here with the pipe fittings, shall we take her to lunch since is near break time?"

I won't tell you where the ego's were flexed in that particular situation.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Straight from the urban dictionary!
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cougar


:lol:
I really liked this particular part of the definition
*........a chick with her sht together.*


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2008)

Cougars can be very dangerous, 
http://users.frii.com/mytymyk/lions/attacks3.htm


----------

